# MTF York Meet Dinner, April 27, 2017



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

Dinner arrangements have been completed for our MTF Dinner at the upcoming York Meet, April 27, 2017. It will be held at *Village Green Family Restaurant located at the Village Green Shopping Center, 2300 E. Market Street, York PA (717)755-9839.* Their menu is similar in pricing and variety to Alexander's. The food has very good ratings and should be an excellent venue for our event.

Reservations will be very helpful for planning purposes. Please post your intent to attend the MTF Dinner here.

Our Guest Speaker will be announced shortly.


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Dinner arrangements have been completed for our MTF Dinner at the upcoming York Meet, April 27, 2017. It will be held at *Village Green Family Restaurant located at the Village Green Shopping Center, 2300 E. Market Street, York PA (717)755-9839.* Their menu is similar in pricing and variety to Alexander's. The food has very good ratings and should be an excellent venue for our event.
> 
> Reservations will be very helpful for planning purposes. Please post your intent to attend the MTF Dinner here.
> 
> Our Guest Speaker will be announced shortly.


What time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

Dinner starts at 6:00 PM. Hope you can make it.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Dinner starts at 6:00 PM. Hope you can make it.


Why so early?
For vendors is little tight IMO.

Andre.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll be there BRIAN. I don't know yet if PAM will be accompanying me.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

AG216 said:


> Why so early?
> For vendors is little tight IMO.
> 
> Andre.


I think there is sort of a long time before the meal. I remember from the last time I attended that people showed up for a long time. 

Anyone know if it is in a private room like at Alexanders?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lee Willis said:


> I think there is sort of a long time before the meal. I remember from the last time I attended that people showed up for a long time.
> 
> Anyone know if it is in a private room like at Alexanders?


yes, but Alexander was just around the corner.

I will be there anyways. Are you coming?

Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

laz57 said:


> I'll be there BRIAN. I don't know yet if PAM will be accompanying me.


Don't forget the picture next day at noon.

Andre.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

AG216 said:


> Don't forget the picture next day at noon.
> 
> Andre.


LOL ANDRE. I think you'll have to pinch me to remind me?:laugh:


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish York was closer... Just too far from Chicago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

You can arrive as early as you want. Dinner will be available to all those who have to stay in the Vendor's Halls that close at 7:00 PM. *Not to worry, we are flexible*. Your order will be accommodated when you arrive, Andre.

We have a room upstairs for our group.

I think we all miss Alexander's, but it is currently closed and up for sale. We had to seek other options. The main task was to find a suitable location in York that had an "affordable" menu with good food. I believe no one will be dissatisfied.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'll be there, I suspect I can skip out a little early.  It'll be "fun" driving down market street in rush hour!  Of course, going out to 30 and coming that way probably won't be any better.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Brian, 

I will be there.

BTW. Whatever happened to the MTF hats? I ordered one and never heard anything more after that?


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> "...We have a room upstairs for our group...."
> 
> I hope everyone can get to the upstairs room for an enjoyable and memorable time. Brian, is upstairs area of restaurant handicapped accessible by elevator??


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It should be a great time. I hope everyone enjoys themselves.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Brian please put me down. Not sure if Austin will accompany me yet. Thanks for continuing to make this happen.

Andre I will save you a prime seat.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Brian, count my Brother's Tom, Warren and I in. They joined TCA and are looking forward to returning to York. Let's see who out-buys the others this year. :sold:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm going to try. I'm not I control of the driving, but I told Bob(some of you met him last October)and he sounded like he wants to go. We can't get there until after the Orange Hall closes.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bill Webb said:


> Brian please put me down. Not sure if Austin will accompany me yet. Thanks for continuing to make this happen.
> 
> Andre I will save you a prime seat.


Thank you sir!

Andre.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2017)

There were not enough orders for the initial run, but since then several have contacted me about them. We WILL have them available for the York Meet.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2017)

The project I am currently working on is our Guest Speaker. Unlike other organizations, we *actually* put a lot of work into the planning for our dinner. I think that it is important for us to have a private space and not jammed in with the general clientele. I think that it is important for us to have a menu with many choices at very affordable pricing. I think it is important to have high quality food as well. And finally, something that really sets us apart from the others, we have am actual Program. Finding a suitable Guest Speaker is not an easy task (give it a try and you will soon find out what I am saying), but our members are worth the effort. They appreciate all of the work that goes onto a successful event. 

I will announce very soon the Guest Speaker for our April 27th dinner. If my current efforts come to fruition, the speaker will be a block buster.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Brian, do you know if the upstairs room you've booked is handicapped accessible so that a guest who is wheelchair bound will be able to join us for dinner?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2017)

Checking on the handicap accessibility.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Brian,
Organizing something like this is a very big job and often thankless. Although, I believe in this instance your work is appreciated by the MTF members. Thanks you for putting in the time and effort to help make MTF what it is. :appl:


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Checking on the handicap accessibility.


Thank you, Brian. Much appreciated and hopefully it is


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Jeff T said:


> I wish York was closer... Just too far from Chicago.


That's why I only go in either April or October. It's too far to do both. I go with a friend who works for TM Book/video aka I Love Toy Trains. Plus he drives. Both of us live near the Indiana state line. We usually stay for a week and visit train museums and go to Gettysburg and we have tables in the Orange Hall.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Denny, we always stop by the TM booth at the York Meet. Besides, they sell a video that includes our former layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I certainly appreciate all of Brian's work to set this up, it's a moving target lately.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

John it is because of you and the other wonderful members of the MTF that makes this effort very worthwhile. 

My goal, make this a really fun event.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Jennifer and I are in! 

The MTF dinner and the chance to spend time with friends who share the same hobby has become the best part of York for us! 

Brian has a tough job here. Finding a restaurant to meet our needs is very difficult. Finding a compelling speaker who will be in York on that day is a magic trick! Thanks Brian!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Emile, you and Jennifer were already on the list. 

This should be a fantastic evening.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not sure I will be at the York this Spring, but perhaps this Fall. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Checking on the handicap accessibility.


Any update on this, Brian?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

The owner is calling me tomorrow with an update.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Brian count Dennis and I in for breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Bob, for sure!!!!


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The owner is calling me tomorrow with an update.


 So, Brian, is the room for the dinner wheelchair accessible?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Ogaugeguy, the 2nd level just has stairs for accessibility. Sorry if this is not the answer you were looking for.

Please bear in mind that when it comes to York restaurants that have a meeting room and a reasonably priced menu with a good selection, *the choices are very limited*. Doing this from hundreds of miles away doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

3 months away, !!!! 

I have a room waiting for me !!!!!!!!!!!!!
and the desire to be done with work ,
participating in the thread with plan/hope to see what 
this is all about !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Terry, you will most assuredly have a wonderful time at the MTF Dinner.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I do not know how Brian does it but every dinner gets better. Been to all the others and really enjoyed them. All the speakers have been great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Bob, this one should be particularly good.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The project I am currently working on is our Guest Speaker. Unlike other organizations, we *actually* put a lot of work into the planning for our dinner. I think that it is important for us to have a private space and not jammed in with the general clientele. I think that it is important for us to have a menu with many choices at very affordable pricing. I think it is important to have high quality food as well. And finally, something that really sets us apart from the others, we have am actual Program. Finding a suitable Guest Speaker is not an easy task (give it a try and you will soon find out what I am saying), but our members are worth the effort. They appreciate all of the work that goes onto a successful event.
> 
> I will announce very soon the Guest Speaker for our April 27th dinner. If my current efforts come to fruition, the speaker will be a block buster.


Did you announce the guest speaker yet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

SDIV Tim said:


> Did you announce the guest speaker yet?


Patience grasshopper, Brian is letting the anticipation build.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Patience grasshopper, Brian is letting the anticipation build.


I was trying to see if he would spill the beans or put out hints like Mark from Menards does weekly...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

AG216 said:


> Don't forget the picture next day at noon.
> 
> Andre.


I almost did last October. Emile had to photoshop me in. I show some of my club members your website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Working on this as we speak. Announcement soon.


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

I am working on a "blockbuster" speaker. Just waiting to hear back. If this works out, believe me it will be huge for the MTF.

Those who know me well are aware that I like to think "BIG".


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh no! I mean oh yes! Brian, if it's who I think it is... nahh, couldn't be. Or could it!!??

Someone who may be making an announcement soon?? Maybe to the MTF in person!!??

Holy middle rail, Batman!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I hope it all works out!!!


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian...this will be my first trip to York...I plan on arriving Thursday afternoon and look forward to joining all at the MTF Dinner, enjoying the speaker/presentation and having a chance to meet those in attendance. Thanks for all of the effort that you put into making this happen...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Paul, we hope to make this special for you. You will love the York Meet.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Paul, stop by the TM Book/video booth. That's where I'll be when I not hunting down my next Legacy. We're right across the aisle from the LCCA booth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Brian, you may just be on the right "track".


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*"Paul, stop by the TM Book/video booth. That's where I'll be when I not hunting down my next Legacy. We're right across the aisle from the LCCA booth."*

You bet we will be there. TM does a wonderful job for our hobby. Besides, you will be selling a video that includes our former layout. We will be in contact with Tom and Joe when the new layout is ready to go. 

Look forward to meeting you, Denny. Wood tells me lots of good things about you.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Paul, stop by the TM Book/video booth. That's where I'll be when I not hunting down my next Legacy. We're right across the aisle from the LCCA booth."*
> 
> You bet we will be there. TM does a wonderful job for our hobby. Besides, you will be selling a video that includes our former layout. We will be in contact with Tom and Joe when the new layout is ready to go.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you, Denny. Wood tells me lots of good things about you.


Same here Brain. I look forward to shaking your hand. Tom McComas (TM Book/Video) is a real nice guy the fact that he's letting me help out my buddy Bob Phillips (not MTF Bob) and I get to go to York as a dealer helper. I have several of his videos. Plus I get to run trains at I Love Toy Trains The Store in Michigan City, IN.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I will have to stop by TM books/Video to meet myself.  Looking forward to meeting everyone again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Bob, we sure missed seeing you in October, but the foot is healed and we are ready to go.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes I figured something wrong when there wasn't anyone at the breakfast. Still we had a good breakfast and met new train friends there.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Bob Phillips said:


> I will have to stop by TM books/Video to meet myself.  Looking forward to meeting everyone again.


Yeah I got a kick introducing Bob Phillips to Bob Phillips last year. That was a first for me. Two guys with the same name. It's usually just the first name or last name.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Denny we will have to hook up again. Was glad Emile got you in MTF photo.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Bob Phillips said:


> Denny we will have to hook up again. Was glad Emile got you in MTF photo.


Most definitely.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

York has been kinda quiet. It is next month. What's up?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it'll get noisier when we get there late in April.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Was there an announcement made on who the guest speaker is for the dinner, or did I miss it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2017)

No Brian, the wheels sometimes work very slow. That is out of my hands. I will announce as soon as I can.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Ah, ok Brian, thanks. I thought I missed it!


----------

